# Hoyt Bows--- Ain't off to a good start with me !



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

After waiting for almost 7 weeks my Carbon Matrix RKT came in. Upon close inspection the Max 1 camo had cracks all over it & one of the limb pocket assemblies was scratched to the metal . I am disappointed that they would have let it left the factory like that .Seems like Quality Control is lacking in a couple of companies, not what I expected for a $1300.00 plus dollar bow. I am disappointed to say the least, looks like i'll drag the MATHEWS back out to whack the X's till this gets resolved.


----------



## g88 (Oct 31, 2011)

thats a shame, my martix is perfect but its not rkt. it would piss me off as well, i'm sure hoyt will take care of it. i was thinking of upgrading to a rkt element. my vector turbo is perfect but it probably wasnt made on the same day yours was. hope you get it all sorted they are great bows.


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

https://plus.google.com/photos/101590261404200714603/albums/5694141735562645489 - I agree, that is why I went with all blackout.. my limb pocket retainers (aluminum) was also damaged, but Hoyt made it right. The CAMO 2012 Matrix I have the CAMO is cracking all over. I am selling the Matrix and Never EVER going to purchase another in camo, but I have to admit the Blackout RKT just rocks. When all was resolved Hoyt made it right. They went as far as sending me a dozen Easton FMJs and really took good care of me for the troubles. That rocked! Stick with Hoyt, like every manufacturer out there they could have had a guy on the QA line pissed off, drunk or sleeping that day or it was a man with Male PMS or a Woman with PMS that day that just missed your bow.... Hoyt still rocks, stick with them. I have had my share of poorly delivered BowTechs and Mathews also, so it can happen. Sorry to hear you had those problems but ask Hoyt to make it right and they will.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I got a Carbon Matrix Plus in black,,, it was flawless until riding on my ATV to my treestand.

Shoots to kill too !!! Killer machine


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

hang in there,you will love it


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Katera XL, A Maxxis 35, a 2010 Carbon Matrix and a Vector Turbo all are excellent bows. Sorry for your issues, they do make great bows IMO.:darkbeer:


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

yep! Hoyt will make it right .... every company can have issues, it is if they "man up" that makes them worthy of your business and they will I assure you.... they did me.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im seeing lots of the hoyts with the camo finish, coming off, even the alfa elites.


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, the camo just SUCKS BIG TIME ON HOYTS! IDK why just a fact. Never did like camo so that is why I opt for the Blackout... but I have seen a few Hoyt Matrix in blackout poorly finished as well. Every Hoyt Camo I have seen is cracking bad. Just worthless but Hoyt claims "that is just what will happen and is a natural process" I call BS! They need to get their camo better but then again I have seen poor limbs from Mathews and BowTech as well peeling and flaking as well. I would not tolerate this in any bow even if I spend $500 but at over $1,200 it sure as hell better not have issues.


----------



## SofaKingBest (Mar 14, 2011)

Seems like an over priced bow.


----------



## YoungWOLFDEN (Nov 2, 2010)

i dont know why i dont like the new rkt cam from hoyt i just cant hold it back on any of there bow for me the fuel cam was a better feel for me with a short draw. but i really like the camo hoyt does sad to see your disappointed with it


----------



## aus50 (Feb 6, 2012)

i just orderd a hoyt rampage xt,8 weeks i have to wait for it,if it turns up like this i will not be happy,the joys of archery down under i suppose


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

2 Elements in max1. FLAWLESS!


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

welll sorry, just wait a while... I have a Matrix 2011 and 2012 camo cracking... again a reason I never went with camo, my two Black Matrix and CE 2012 Element are flawless... all my camo Hoyt Bows especially the Carbon Risers have issues


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know mine is a 2011 but the camo is perfect. Not a chip through an entire hunting season.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Red57 said:


> Seems like Quality Control is lacking in a couple of companies


There is no more quality control, these days its called warranty.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

I want to make this clear, for all my AT friends - I dont want you guys to think I am trying to bash Hoyt. I am going to give them a go, I have shot PSE,High Country,Martin,Mathews,Browning -I think thats all & I have had some sort of issue with all of them. I 'm just saying that I want these companies to pay closer attention to their products.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think they are having problems with the film dipping on their carbon bows only, I think . The finish on their anodized target bows is the best ive ever seen.


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

agreed Red57


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Reordered my Carbon Matrix RKT, Black riser--Max 1 limbs its ON !


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got Matrix #2 from HOYT today, you thought MATHEWS Quality control sucks ! I am thru with HOYT before we ever got started ! It had a big chip out of the tube that holds the cable rollers, looks like it was glue back in & film dipped right over it . Had a small chip out of it by the grip . I am dissappointed to say the least


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the batches of camo they mix up on camo painting day differs from day to day. We will get some flawless ones in the shop and in the same shipment there will be a few that are more than sub par. The same story with Hoyt's anodized colors. My green is far different in shade than most i have seen. This is they only legitimate issue i can think of that would explain why some finishes differ so much.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

My brand new Matrix RKT in Blackout is absolutely flawless .... and wonderful to shoot I might add !


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I had 2011 carbon element black out and the paint was flaking off win I pulled out of the box.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

This bow had a 1/4" x 1/4" gouge out of the carbon tube that holds the rollers, looked like they glued the piece back in then the black went on. This was not a color/ camo issue


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

FORK ME , I'm done !!! Please close thread


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Close thread


----------



## jlm5235 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just like any other company Hoyt has to produce bows and b/c of the increasing demand things will fall through the cracks. I have personally owned 3 different Hoyt compound bows and never had a problem with any of them cracking (except where i occasionally hit them with an arrow point). They were all 3 used as competition bows and put through a lot of shooting and riding around in the back seat of my truck. I also worked at an archery shop that sells Hoyt and have never heard or seen a problem with the camo finish on the limbs. Now whether that's because the people bring them back or not idk, but every bow that comes into our shop from Hoyt gets inspected and then placed on the rack and having opened hundreds of Hoyt boxes i can say that most of their bows are in perfect condition when they come from the factory. Also Hoyt doesn't have a shipping channel they control so any damages i have ever seen were most likely due to poor shipping conditions.


----------



## renoboyd (Jun 29, 2009)

Thats tough to hear. Cant say I have seen an flawed finishes in any of the Hoyts (I run a bow shop). Thats in 4 years. They back their product though. Might have had issues with their finishing crew. They will fix it. Dont let the one problem skew your opinion of the product. If it was easy to make and do, everyone would be making them.


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

That sucks. My buddy just got the RKT Element and theres a piece of metal shavings or something stuck in one of the tubes. You can hear it rolling up and down the tube when he flips the bow over. It's pretty noticeable. I'm sure Hoyt will fix it, but that's a quality control issue too


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got a new Element in full blackout and love it. One of the things I find strange is the time some of you had to wait to get the bow seams long. I got mine in less than two weeks. 
I kept with the total black and red theem with all accessories and it looks sharp. Total weight 5 lbs.


----------

